# Berretto vs cappello



## laurentius87

Vi propongo una questione lessicale: la differenza, che non mi è tanto chiara, tra _berretto_ e _cappello_, e ancora se esistono altri modi (oltre al generico e un po' burocratico _copricapo_) per indicare questo oggetto.

Secondo il Devoto-Oli, il berretto è "di regola senza tesa, talvolta con visiera"; il cappello, invece, è "di solito (spec. quello da uomo) fornito attorno di una tesa".

Sembra dunque di poter dire che con *berretto *si intenda più precisamente questo tipo, e con *cappello *quest'altro.

Che dire però dei *copricapi invernali*, quelli tendenzialmente di lana ma anche di cotone, aderenti, che talvolta hanno pure una piccola visiera? Li chiamereste berretti, cappelli, *esiste un modo più sintetico di 'berretto invernale aderente'*?

In Piemonte ogni tanto ho sentito parlare di _berta_, ma credo proprio che sia un regionalismo; so che in inglese sono talvolta detti _beanies_, ma la traduzione che ne dà il Sansoni è un disperante "berrettino aderente di lana".


----------



## Montesacro

laurentius87 said:


> Sembra dunque di poter dire che con *berretto *si intenda più precisamente questo tipo, e con *cappello *quest'altro.



Assolutamente sì.



laurentius87 said:


> Che dire però dei *copricapi invernali*, quelli tendenzialmente di lana ma anche di cotone, aderenti, che talvolta hanno pure una piccola visiera? Li chiamereste berretti, cappelli, *esiste un modo più sintetico di 'berretto invernale aderente'*?



Ah, io quelli li chiamo _zuccotti_.


----------



## Blechi

Montesacro said:


> Assolutamente sì.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, io quelli li chiamo _zuccotti_.


 
Quelli che Montesacro chiama "zuccotti", io (da quando ho purtroppo  lasciato Roma) non li chiamo più zuccotti ma "berretti".

Non intendo dire che "zuccotti" sia dialettale, non ho verificato, ma credo che berretti sia comunque corretto per tutto ciò che è morbido. Il "borsalino" non puoi piegarlo e metterlo in tasca, il berretto sì.
Per quanto riguarda quelli con la visiera io li ho sempre sentiti chiamare cappellini con visiera.  Infatti per berretto con visiera intendo quelli di lana (il tuo modello ne ha uno color nocciola) con un accenno di visiera.


----------



## infinite sadness

Anche io quello che voi chiamate berretto lo chiamo cappellino.


----------



## Blackman

Personalmente non chiamerei mai _berretto_ un cappello destinato al mondo femminile. Può essere una discriminante?


----------



## gc200000

Non faccio distinzioni in lingua italiana, ma solo in dialetto: u cappeddu, a coppula.


----------



## laurentius87

Blechi said:


> Quelli che Montesacro chiama "zuccotti", io (da quando ho purtroppo  lasciato Roma) non li chiamo più zuccotti ma "berretti".
> 
> Non intendo dire che "zuccotti" sia dialettale, non ho verificato, ma credo che berretti sia comunque corretto per tutto ciò che è morbido. Il "borsalino" non puoi piegarlo e metterlo in tasca, il berretto sì.
> Per quanto riguarda quelli con la visiera io li ho sempre sentiti chiamare cappellini con visiera.  Infatti per berretto con visiera intendo quelli di lana (il tuo modello ne ha uno color nocciola) con un accenno di visiera.



Ecco, zuccotto lo capisco ma forse è un po' un regionalismo romano.

Anche a me verrebbe da chiamare piuttosto _berretto_ quello morbido e aderente, diversamente da quanto dice il Devoto-Oli, però mi chiedevo se esista un modo oltre a _zuccotto_ di definirlo senza perifrasi.

_Cappellino_ in effetti dà più l'idea del copricapo rigido con visiera e senza tesa, mentre non sono molto sicuro su _berretto con visiera_.


----------



## Blackman

laurentius87 said:


> Ecco, zuccotto lo capisco ma forse è un po' un regionalismo romano.
> 
> Anche a me verrebbe da chiamare piuttosto _berretto_ quello morbido e aderente, diversamente da quanto dice il Devoto-Oli, però mi chiedevo se esista un modo oltre a _zuccotto_ di definirlo senza perifrasi.
> 
> _Cappellino_ in effetti dà più l'idea del copricapo rigido con visiera e senza tesa, mentre non sono molto sicuro su _berretto con visiera_.


 
Quello _morbido e aderente _noi lo chiamiamo _cuffia._

_Zuccotto_ chiamerei solo un cappello di forma semisferica molto simile alla _kippah._

Per dimensioni intermedie tra cuffia e zuccotto sento spesso _cupolino._


----------



## laurentius87

Facendo alcune ricerche, ho trovato il nome «tuque» associato a questo tipo di berretto/cappello, almeno in inglese, nel quale sarebbe arrivato come forma canadese del francese «toque».

E proprio «*toque*» è indicato come nome italiano su Wikipedia («colloquialmente conosciuto anche come cappello di lana o cappello invernale»), mentre per il Treccani la toque è un «copricapo femminile senza tesa o con tesa molto ridotta, in uso spec. nella prima metà del Novecento».

La mia impressione è che questo tipo di berretto derivi da un uso sportivo (il tipico cappello da sci con pompon).

Voi avete mai sentito parlare di _toque_? Occorrerà ripiegare sul _cappello/berretto invernale_?


----------



## laurentius87

Blackman said:


> Quello _morbido e aderente _noi lo chiamiamo _cuffia._
> 
> _Zuccotto_ chiamerei solo un cappello di forma semisferica molto simile alla _kippah._
> 
> Per dimensioni intermedie tra cuffia e zuccotto sento spesso _cupolino._



Forse _cappello cuffia_? _Cupolino_ mi sembra molto regionale, qui non penso lo si usi.

EDIT: qui, sul sito di una marca d'abbigliamento, parlano esplicitamente di _beanies_, come scrivevo prima, e non tanto di _tuques/toques_.


----------



## Blackman

Sicuramente sta per cappello cuffia, ma chi mai direbbe _ho messo il cappello cuffia?_

_Tocco_, segnalato anche dal Treccani.

*tòcco*3 s. m. [forse affine a _tòcca_, cfr. fr. _toque_] (pl. _-chi_). – *1.* Copricapo maschile, rotondo e senza tesa, usato nel passato, e ancora oggi dai magistrati, dagli avvocati e dai professori universitarî quando vestono la toga.


----------



## laurentius87

Blackman said:


> Sicuramente sta per cappello cuffia, ma chi mai direbbe _ho messo il cappello cuffia?_
> 
> _Tocco_, segnalato anche dal Treccani.
> 
> *tòcco*3 s. m. [forse affine a _tòcca_, cfr. fr. _toque_] (pl. _-chi_). – *1.* Copricapo maschile, rotondo e senza tesa, usato nel passato, e ancora oggi dai magistrati, dagli avvocati e dai professori universitarî quando vestono la toga.



No, secondo me il tocco è decisamente questo o questo.


----------



## annapo

Io ho sempre chiamato "*berretto*" il copricapo simile a quello utilizzato da fantini, giocatori di baseball ecc (ovvero aderente e con visiera) e "cappello" quasi tutti gli altri, da quello a tesa, alla "paglietta" (che è un _cappello di paglia_) al cappello da cosacco, escluso solo il *basco* e la *feluca*. Lo "zuccotto" (termine che peraltro conosco) io lo chiamo "cappellino da pescatore", ma non saprei dirti da dove derivi questa abitudine. I copricapi femminili, sono invece tutti *cappellini* per definizione.


----------



## olaszinho

Nessuno usa il termine berretta (soprattutto di lana) e berrettino; o il termine berretta lo riservate esclusivamente per indicare  copricapi ecclesiastici: cardinalizi o sacerdotali?


----------



## Blackman

laurentius87 said:


> No, secondo me il tocco è decisamente questo o questo.


 
Certo, il tocco è tutt'altro. Intendevo segnalare l'esistenza del termine anche in italiano, anche se con altro significato.


----------



## linodor

Io lo chiamo "cuffia" aggiungendo normalmente "di lana" o anche "zucchetto".


----------



## laurentius87

linodor said:


> Io lo chiamo "cuffia" aggiungendo normalmente "di lana" o anche "zucchetto".



Zucchetto direi che rimanda a zuccotto, anche se il Devoto-Oli indica quest'ultima come variante toscana di zucchetto.

La definizione è quella del cappello religioso («copricapo in forma di piccola calotta emisferica, usato dagli ecclesiastici»); ma se ne segnala pure l'estensione come «copricapo di varia fattura, anche da donna, fondamentalmente simile, nella forma, a quello degli ecclesiastici».

E che dire di papalina? Mi fa venire in mente il copricapo di un nonno che lo usa in casa per riposare, quindi decisamente siamo fuori contesto.

La versione con visiera la chiamereste sempre _cuffia_? _Cuffia con visiera_? O piuttosto _cappello/berretto invernale con visiera_?


----------



## infinite sadness

olaszinho said:


> Nessuno usa il termine berretta (soprattutto di lana) e berrettino; o il termine berretta lo riservate esclusivamente per indicare  copricapi ecclesiastici: cardinalizi o sacerdotali?


Forse ti riferisci alla berretta da notte?


----------



## ElisaAAA

Buonasera a tutti.
Grazie per la discussione.  Per fortuna il mitico Treccani ha confermato quello che pensavo   berrétto in Vocabolario - Treccani
Berretto: copricapo di varia forma ma senza tesa, al massimo con una piccola visiera davanti (berretto da baseball).
Personalmente io dico "berretto" se lo posso piegare e mettere in tasca (es. il tipico berretto di lana invernale), altrimenti, se è rigido, lo chiamo cappello (da donna o da uomo).

P.S. Non conosco nessuno degli altri termini che voi menzionate, probabilmente perché sono cresciuta in due regioni diverse ed ho parenti in una terza regione italiana. Anche se capisco vagamente un paio di dialetti, non li ho mai parlati.


----------



## ohbice

Per me il berretto invernale di lana è la "cuffia". Scusate se ripeto cose già dette, ammetto di non avere letto il thread ;-)


----------



## symposium

Per me che sono veneto la cuffia è solo quella che si usa in piscina, o al massimo quei copricapi da donna che si trovano nei romanzi di una volta tutti pieni di fiori e merletti. Quello con la visiera è il cappello o il berretto, quello di lana è sempre il berretto o più spesso, ma forse c'è l'influenza (eccì!) del dialetto, la berretta/"bareta" di lana.


----------

